# 10TT virgin cherry popped :)



## Shaun Robinson (16 Apr 2014)

Did my first ever 10TT as title states was told it was a slow coarse ?! Made no difference to me it was my first lol , was hoping for best of 27min and at worst 30 min, so when I rolled in at 26:43 was well chuffed with that


----------



## Dismount (16 Apr 2014)

Well done


----------



## Jerry Atrik (16 Apr 2014)

Impressed !


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (16 Apr 2014)

Beat me. Did my first 10 days ago in 27.12. Good work! Second one last night in 25.21, so there's a target to aim for.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (16 Apr 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Beat me. Did my first 10 days ago in 27.12. Good work! Second one last night in 25.21, so there's a target to aim for.


Ok coming for you lol I know can't really compare as it's down to the coarse weather etc but hopefully I will get quicker


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (16 Apr 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> Ok coming for you lol I know can't really compare as it's down to the coarse weather etc but hopefully I will get quicker



Me and my pointy helmet are up for the challenge!


----------



## Dismount (16 Apr 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Me and my pointy helmet are up for the challenge!


Aero dymanics, perhaps the point helmet gave you the edge


----------



## Shaun Robinson (16 Apr 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Me and my pointy helmet are up for the challenge!


Didn't use pointy hat , which did turn up today or tri bars or my skin suit was just a local club one


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (17 Apr 2014)

If you did a 26 on a normal road bike without tri-bars and obligatory pointy hat, then that's an even more impressive first time! Well done.


----------



## Brightski (17 Apr 2014)

Well done


----------



## Blue (22 Apr 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> If you did a 26 on a normal road bike without tri-bars and obligatory pointy hat, then that's an even more impressive first time! Well done.


 +1


----------



## Shaun Robinson (1 Jun 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Beat me. Did my first 10 days ago in 27.12. Good work! Second one last night in 25.21, so there's a target to aim for.


You won't believe this but have done a second and 3rd 10 TT now second was with TT bars and skin suit , and did exactly 25:21 same as you lol (skin suit & TT bars) and third I done yesterday 24:17 as above with pointy hat ?well happy with that this is still my first year cycling so more than happy with short 24 after only 3 rides


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (2 Jun 2014)

Your course must be much easier than ours! 

Well done!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jun 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Your course must be much easier than ours!
> 
> Well done!



Slower course means you get more for your money


----------



## Shaun Robinson (2 Jun 2014)

Joshua Plumtree said:


> Your course must be much easier than ours!
> 
> Well done!


Well your turn to beat me now 24:17  , I'm hitting veteran in two weeks time too think that means I can go slower


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (2 Jun 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> Well your turn to beat me now 24:17  , I'm hitting veteran in two weeks time too think that means I can go slower



Thought you'd said vegetarian, not veteran; how's that gonna slow him down, I was wondering.  Lack of iron in yer diet, I suppose! 

What qualifies as veteran? If it's forty, then you've 14 years on me.  Must be worth at least 10 seconds a year, I reckon.


----------

